# some poems and stories i found



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

can you write more? those are really great!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She's not the author. They're by various people.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

wow really great! naming the white mare, really good


----------

